# Need help to identify old guitar



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello,

My mother has had this guitar for longer than I've been around (I'm only 20 though). I know this guitar is an ovation but past that I really know nothing. My mom recalls that she recieved it as a gift around 1972. It was purchased at L&M. There are no markings on the guitar to help me identify it excluding "Ovation" on the headstock and on the inside of the body I can see '13330' stamped into the wood. 

It's got some nicks and a good dent but it really sounds beautiful. As far as I know it's pretty much just been in it's case for the past 20 years as my mom has stopped playing.

I've looked online but have come up with almost nothing. I was hoping someone here might have some insight into this guitar.

Click the images to see them fullsize. Also feel free to let me know if you need pictures of the back or whatever and I'll post them asap.





Thanks,
Undyne


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

It appears to be an ovation. No other company has that headstock (Well, or the plastic bowl). I know a site that shows a whole bunch of Ovation models, let me find the link.

EDIT: Here's the link: http://www.ovationtribute.com/Acoustic%20Series/Ovation%20Acoustic%20Series.html


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*looks like...*

a Concert Classic, according to the web link above. strange that the logo is not on the headstock. is there any other history you can piece together or get from people?

well, grab your mel bay book and start practicing those chords. it looks like a nice git to stumble across in the closet.

have fun, enjoy
g.


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

Yea I does look like a concert classic or possibly a folklore. I asked my mom and she said Folklore sounds very familliar. The Ovation logo is actually on the headstock, the flash of the camera just covered it up. 

The only history I know about it is that my mom got it from an old boyfriend for christmas. He played in a band, I'm not sure if they had a different name back then but they're still playing as 'Hourglass' I believe. I actually saw them a few years back, they were great.

Unofortunatly although it's one of the best sounding acoustic guitars I've ever heard I can't stand to play it for any length of time. I find the neck to be too thick and wide for my taste.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Undyne said:


> I find the neck to be too thick and wide for my taste.


Since it's equipped with nylon strings, (And the holes to tie them through). that's probably why the neck is the size it is. In playing classical your fretting hand has to get into some odd configurations, and you need the extra width to accommodate that--or at least it makes it a lot easier to do. I started playing on a classical when my fingers were smaller & shorter than they are now, so that wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Classical guitars normally have wide necks. But it doesn't sound good you said?


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

Undyne said:


> ...but it really sounds beautiful...





Undyne said:


> ...although it's one of the best sounding acoustic guitars I've ever heard...


Perhaps you misread my posts


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow I really did. I can't believe that lol


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to the guy who runs that ovation gallery and I recieved an e-mail back. I'll post it incase anyone else is interested.

"Hello Mike,

Thanks for your message.
According the pics you sent me, it's surely an old 1114-4 Folklore from the early 70's.
Slothead, steel string, 2 diamonds and a dot at the 12th frets and wide neck are the specs of the Folklore that's why I'm pretty sure that it's that model.
One thing is sure, it's not a nylon string model such a Country Artist or a Classic.
You told me that the serial is stamped inside the guitar, is it written on a small rectangular white label??
In this case, this is without any doubt the serial and according that number, your guitar was produced around 1973.

Have a nice day and happy Easter.
Best regards from France.

Jerome"

I should note that the serial on the inside isn't on a white label but stamped directly into the wood.

Anyway, thanks for the link Edutainment!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The bridge certainly indicates steel strings, as Ovation always had those through bridges with exit ovals, and their nylon string bridges were generally rectangular, at least to my memory. And, as the authority mentioned, the fret markers are indicative of steel strings. However, those tuner posts are larger than I expected and might have been replaced to accomodate nylon strings. Neck width, even on their slot head steel strings, were wider than their other steel strings which were more electric guitar dimensioned.

If it sounds and plays good, to you it is good. Enjoy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

My apologies if this is a really foolish question. The guitar currently has nylon strings on it and I would like to try it with steel strings. Is there a perticular type of steel string I need or can I use steel strings like on an electric guitar? I ask this because the current strings are tied on and all the steel strings I've seen have platic bits on the end to hold them in place.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

To be careful, try extra-light phosphor-bronze or bronze acoustic guitar strings. A look at the Ovation site will illustrate the obvious attachment of string to bridge. If you're unsure, get a shop to do it for you, it only takes a few minutes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I really wouldn't. Correct me if I'm wrong but nylon strings have about 40% the tension of steel strings so the truss rod probably isn't made to handle the tension of steel strings.


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

Undyne said:


> "...One thing is sure, it's not a nylon string model such a Country Artist or a Classic..."


You really need to work on your reading, friend


----------

